# 2013 Photo of the Year - Canoe by JTPhotography



## runnah (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations to the 2013 photo of the year. Thank you to all who participated.

#1 - August - Canoe by JTPhotography


----------



## mmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats!

Well deserved! ...and considering the rest of what happened... this is something nice for you!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats Jason.


----------



## EOV (Apr 1, 2014)

Very cool. Congratulations!


----------



## jenko (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## hopdaddy (Apr 1, 2014)

Well deserved ! Congrats .


----------



## DisplacedTexan72 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful! Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTPhotography (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks so much, truly humbled. There is so much talent in this site. A special thanks to the mods and especially runnah for getting this back on track!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations on winning Photo of The Year! Wooot!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## AlanO (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent photo. :thumbup:


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 1, 2014)

What a serene photo.   Gorgeous, and congrats!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats on POTY!  I finally have company


----------

